# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Живопись Алексея Кофанова

## Алексей Кофанов

Моя живопись довольно резко несхожа с моей гравюрой, и у меня *много* и того и другого. Поэтому я счёл возможным разделить их на две темы...

----------

Artkollage (03.08.2018)

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Еще из серии "Музыканты":



Этот сюжет порой вызывает недоумение... Но балалаечники чего только не играют, а "Ковыряции Кабанини" (так они именуют 24-й каприс) - это для них дело чести :smile:

----------


## Витка

*Алексей Кофанов*, не зря говорят, что талантливый человек талантлив во всём!!!

----------


## Лев

> сюжет порой вызывает недоумение... Но балалаечники чего только не играют, а "Ковыряции Кабанини" (так они именуют 24-й каприс) - это для них дело чести


Современный балалаечный Паганини:
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...81%D0%B5%D0%B9

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f - раз уж о балалаечниках зашла речь - мой друг Виталий, прошу любить и жаловать!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> *Алексей Кофанов*, не зря говорят, что талантливый человек талантлив во всём!!!


Спасибо!:smile:
Хотя насчёт меня это неправда. Я в шахматах бездарен, то же касается ядерной физики, строевой подготовки и футбола...




> Современный балалаечный Паганини:


Кто ж не знает Архиповского! Действительно, крут.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Я в шахматах бездарен, то же касается ядерной физики, строевой подготовки и футбола...


 это ж все МАТЕМАТИКА!  :Ha:  :Aga: 
Кофанов! Не верю!:biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Продолжаю серию "Музыканты":



"Шопен. Этюд" (2007)

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Теперь кое-что из серии "Эпические грёзы"

----------


## Алексей Кофанов



----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Это Одиссей и женихи - если кто вдруг не понял...

----------


## С.Н.

Мне оч. нра! :Ok:

----------


## Раиса 123

И мне тоже. Не оскудеет земля русская талантами.
А можно ещё выложить?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!
Например, вот:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Видеоотчёт о моём живописном процессе:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Из серии "Виды Троицкого собора"

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## *Светлана*

Браво! Первый раз увидела работу над картиной. Очень интересно.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Теперь кое-что из серии "Эпические грёзы"


Мне понравилось

----------


## Lenotta

Какие своеобразные работы ! ..

----------

